# Shetland companion Aberdeenshire



## brucea (29 March 2015)

Our little lad Bramble is looking for a Shetland pony companion - we're over Blackburn direction.

The big lads will move to another field soon and he's in a restricted grazing environment - ideal for a Shetland. But our little lad gets a bit lonely and a companion is needed.

Would have good hayage and a loving home for life. We'd prefer not to have a mini, a bigger Shetland would fit my herd better. And has to be a boy, a mare would not fit in.

If you are looking for a home for a Shetland then PM me.

Here's Bramble doing what he does best.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 March 2015)

The WHW centre is near you , Belwades I think.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 March 2015)

Hmmm slightly further away than I like any of my lot to go which is a shame as I have one that would be perfect to teach to drive. 

Have a look on www.shetland-pomy.com for studs near you.


----------



## millikins (29 March 2015)

I've pm'd you.


----------



## brucea (29 March 2015)

We're looking for a "for life" one EKW. 

Sadly this little chap was very heartbroken when his last loan Shetland was taken away and we nearly lost him. He forms very strong bonds so a "for his life" is kind of important.


----------



## smithm31 (29 March 2015)

brucea said:



			Our little lad Bramble is looking for a Shetland pony companion - we're over Blackburn direction.

The big lads will move to another field soon and he's in a restricted grazing environment - ideal for a Shetland. But our little lad gets a bit lonely and a companion is needed.

Would have good hayage and a loving home for life. We'd prefer not to have a mini, a bigger Shetland would fit my herd better. And has to be a boy, a mare would not fit in.

If you are looking for a home for a Shetland then PM me.

Here's Bramble doing what he does best.






Click to expand...

We have one needing a good home. We're in Elgin. You can email hannah_smith93@live.co.uk for info.


----------



## brucea (29 March 2015)

Can you PM me some information about him please?


----------



## smithm31 (30 March 2015)

will try to - not sure how to on this site. You can see him on Hannah Smith's posts on Shetland Ponies For Sale UK on Facebook.


----------



## millikins (30 March 2015)

Click on brucea's name and it gives the option 'private message'


----------



## smithm31 (30 March 2015)

just says view profile, add as a contact or view forum posts


----------



## brucea (30 March 2015)

You have chosen not to receive private messages so it's not in your profile - need to go in and set up your user profile


----------



## smithm31 (30 March 2015)

I think Hannah has sent you a message. I'm mum! Maybe we can't pm because we don't subscribe? Basically we bought a 5 year old 42" black shetland in November - Society registered. the idea was to break for ride and drive but he is much less handled than we thought and is too much for us now. We just don't have the knowledge to move forward. We managed to pick up front feet and a small grooming but were not prepared when he had us trying to catch him for the past 3 WEEKS!! Anyway you can see pictures on FB. He is gorgeous and needs to go to an expert.


----------



## brucea (17 April 2015)

Thanks for all your help guys. I found an older lad who needed to come to a home where he would get more 1 on 1 attention and a smaller quieter herd. 

Xanty arrived with us a couple of days ago and is settling in nicely. He's 22 and doing a particularly untidy job of shedding his winter coat. He's a "done everything" kind of pony and is a gentle soul. 

Bramble was initially very surprised, it really was the last thing he expected! But they are getting on well together  They're both with us to the end now.


----------

